# Intermittent brake squealing while driving



## hirenow (Nov 28, 2011)

My front brakes squeal from time to time when I push on brake pedal, but very often they squeal while driving when I am not braking. Does it mean they are binding or dragging? They are new pads and rotors replaced just a couple weeks ago. 


Thank you for any input.


----------



## Shaffer199 (Dec 16, 2011)

hirenow said:


> My front brakes squeal from time to time when I push on brake pedal, but very often they squeal while driving when I am not braking. Does it mean they are binding or dragging? They are new pads and rotors replaced just a couple weeks ago.
> 
> 
> Thank you for any input.


After driving for a little does the squeal get worse??


----------



## Elwood (Aug 10, 2001)

Could be a couple different things. 

Did you lube the pins the caliper rides on? 

How about general maintenance? How old is the car? Has the brake fluid been flushed every 2 years? If not, corrosion may be forming in the calipers keeping the pistions from retracting propoerly, although this would probably cause them to squeak all the time (not just occasionally).


----------

